# Suspend Recording for X hours...



## rshallett (Jul 22, 2006)

When someone comes by for lunch or I have a party, I like to turn on the cable music channel. Tivo insists on changing the station to TV in order to fufill my recording schedule. It's annoying. It'd be great if there was an easy-to-access "Suspend recording for X hours." that I could select. 

Suspend recording for .5 hours
Suspend recording for 1 hour
Suspend recording for 2 hours
Suspend recording for 4 hours

Then, when I de-select the Suspend function, Tivo picks up with my scheduled recording.

As it is now, it keeps changing the station and I have to go change it back to music. Or I have to go into the scheduler and delete the upcoming program(s)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Instead of doing that, and possibly missing recordings, if you have any digital music you could play that through the TiVo over the network. It can play the music and still record.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have available disk space, you could enter a manual 4-hour recording of the music channel.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Or check the "To Do" list and delete anything that is coming up during the party time. Since you are willing to not record those items anyway, and would be needing to access the TiVo interface anyway, why not just use the To Do list?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

PS and that way, you don't have to take positive action to turn it back on when the party is over.


----------

